# What I have learned being Low FODMAP since June 18th



## zane21 (Jun 24, 2013)

I have been low FODMAP/Elimination Diet since June 18th...My issues when starting this diet were IBS-D, horrible gas, bloating and very painful belching....

What I have learned so far is this.

LACTOSE is not my friend. I have zero lactose. Not even the low fodmap cheeses...they all give my D.
ALL sugars bother me...even the cane juice in the gluten free cereal. Gives me horrible gas and bloating and painful belching.
ALL FRUITS and VEGGIES...even ones that are considered LOW FODMAP...bother we. A lot. Gas, gloating and painful belching that last for 3-5 days.

ONLY water. Everything else bothers me. Even small amounts of dry white or red wine. No coffee or tea.

I just had a LEAP blood test to track down food sensitivity..hoping it can help me expand my current (and very limitied diet) results are coming.

I HAVE lost 32 pounds which was needed because I did gain a bit of weight due to my Hashimoto's thyroid imbalance that impacted my weight. So THAT is a good by product from not being able to each much.

OVERALL, I feel 100% better...but it takes time and really paying attention to what you eat. It also shows that just because its LOW FODMAP, it might not work for YOUR body....


----------



## zane21 (Jun 24, 2013)

I also learned that the ONLY spices I can use are salt and pepper.


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

what do you eat then in a typical day? how do you meet your nutritional requirements ?


----------



## Fodmaplover (Dec 23, 2013)

Honestly it took me about twenty plus weeks before I resolved all of my diarrhea, though my Gerd and stomach upset and urgency did decrease quickly (within three days). Now I can include some higher fodmap foods, but I have also been able to narrow down sensitivities, mine are corn, dairy, gluten, garlic...things that are in almost everything processed...but I feel like I can eat without being afraid, and do not feel sick all the time. I also lost thirty pounds in those weeks, and have kept it off, and my blood sugar went down to normal levels again.


----------



## ibsad (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm glad you're finding out whats working and not working for you. No veggies at all!? Oh gosh! That's awful. I'm living off of veggies right now. I can't tolerate any raw veggies though and ONLY low fructose fruits.


----------

